# Spring Creek 02/24 w/ pics



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Arrived @ park around 7:30 am, to my surprise the gate was already open. Went to the same spot as Wednesday and got 5 right away. then the bite slowed down. Had to wade around to find another hole. ended up with around 35 whites among 4 people. Did also catch a lot of small(8"-10") yellow bass. All fish were caught on white or chartreause curly tails. Here are some pics:

My stringer:









My lil fishing buddy and stringer(didn't fish today though, played in sand all day)









Me and my stringer:









Very nice day out. Took family out there and let the kids play in the sand and the wife reel in some fish. Can't ask for a better day.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice pics SaltH2oAssain. It does indeed look like a fun day, a kid needs sand and dirt, and we need white bass!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

*Oops! should read Spring Creek 02/25*

Sorry. Put wrong date on post. Theses fish were caught today. Date should of read 02/25.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Whites*

Congrats on the whites. I may try Wednesday morning, I go in late that day. I will only have a few hours to kill. Did you walk in on the first trail, or go to the back? Maybe we can hook up.
BB


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Nice catch Salt! Great way to spend a day with your fishing buddy!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Those yellow bass are much better table fare than whites. Sometimes in the early spring you can catch big ones, about 10" when the whites run, there is no size or bag restrictions on yellow bass.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

BB,

I went in on the 1st trail and to the 1st beach. I wont be able to go til after the the end of the month. But anytime after that we can meet up. 

I didnt know there was no a size limit on the yellow bass. How are they as far as table fare? As good as whites? They almost look like a white bass but with a yellow tint to them.


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

where is this trail to the 1st beach? the times ive been i go to the back of the park and take cypress trail. oh yeah, good post and thanks for the pics. thanks


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yellow bass are MUCH better eating than white bass, after you fillit one ckeck out the opaque meat, somewhat like a crappie.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

shadslinger said:


> Yellow bass are MUCH better eating than white bass, after you fillit one ckeck out the opaque meat, somewhat like a crappie.


I will second shadslinger's message. The yellows are far superior to the whites on the table, they have a very sweet meat. Only thing is, I like them so much that I don't filet them... I fry them whole like perch or small crappie. Anything close to as long as your hand is plenty edible.


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

*Spring Creek*

I also went there yesterday. I caught only 4. I used road runner and curly tail grub. I saw other guys limited out on live mud minnows. Does anyone know where they sell mud minnow in the Humble area?


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

45 & 2920 theres the (Bait Stand)..or Lake Houston Marina...
Thats about it unless you go to Gander Mountain

Oxx...



wadefisherman said:


> I also went there yesterday. I caught only 4. I used road runner and curly tail grub. I saw other guys limited out on live mud minnows. Does anyone know where they sell mud minnow in the Humble area?


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

SaltH2oAssassin said:


> Arrived @ park around 7:30 am
> 
> Where is this park located and directions please.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

http://www.hcp4.net/jones/jjpinfo.htm


----------

